# Northeast cruise to Whitby



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is chippy time would any one like to do the Whitby run again on Sunday the 27th August could meet at the Dolton Lodge on the A19 again about 11:00am drive to Whitby Fish and Chips may be a pie or 2 have a look round more or less as whe did last year


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Bank holiday Sunday accross the moors :roll: Honestly dont know may have a different job by then :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

On holiday but in September (not 1st Sunday as its Elvington) I would be up for it.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds good to me Andy will either be in Peterlee or Lincolnshire that weekend, not looked round Whitby before it was raining so fingers crossed for some good weather

Sara


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Same as leg! :roll: im away but would be able to make september andy 

Do you want me to bring some gherkins for garnish :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

ooo fish and chips.... i'll be there


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am in Greece but will be thinking of you having 'Greece' of a different kind.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> I am in Greece but will be thinking of you having 'Greece' of a different kind.


You could pop home for the day Mark


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Greece but will be thinking of you having 'Greece' of a different kind.
> ...


Not on your nelly 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been known to pop up from the Midlands just to sample the fabulous chippies at Whitby [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But if I was to come up on a Bank Holiday, it would be on two wheels. No way do I ever go out on a Bank Holiday on 4 wheels.
It's T o o . . . S l o w w w . . . . .

TThriller


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It is chippy time would any one like to do the Whitby run again on Sunday the 27th August could meet at the Dolton Lodge on the A19 again about 11:00am drive to Whitby Fish and Chips may be a pie or 2 have a look round more or less as whe did last year


Sunday the 3rd of Sept would be good Andy, if you change it to then I'll even buy you a couple of pies.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

2 wheels only on a Bank Holiday!!!! :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> 2 wheels only on a Bank Holiday!!!! :?


I'll bring the bike along if you want to play on it Rich.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more for this one :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So is there only me and XTR for this then :?:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So is there only me and XTR for this then :?:


I'll be in a position to let you know next week but doesn't look good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > So is there only me and XTR for this then :?:
> ...


If you cant make it haw about your m8 Wallsendmag :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Is it still going to be 27th August?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

I would love to come along but won't go anywhere on 4 wheels on a bank holiday. Now that Leg has moved his back a week to the 10th what about doing this the week before (3rs Sept)? Cheers, Rich


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> I would love to come along but won't go anywhere on 4 wheels on a bank holiday. Now that Leg has moved his back a week to the 10th what about doing this the week before (3rs Sept)? Cheers, Rich


I agree with Rich, we might even get Leg to join us as well.
Tim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


He might be able to :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, Is this still scheduled for Sunday 27th August?
Where & and what time is the meeting point?
Cheers 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So how many are up for this :?: 
Or should I put it off for a couple of weeks :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

we wouldn't be able to make it until mid October :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

We definitely don't fancy the bank holiday date.

Joe & Judy


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So how many are up for this :?:
> Or should I put it off for a couple of weeks :?:


The 3rd of Sept would be good and then we can all go to elvington the week after.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Judy and I can't make it on the 3rd September, as things stand.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > So how many are up for this :?:
> ...


3rd is our trip to Heathrow and 10th we are in Fallon (Nevada)


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

leave u guys alone for a few days :roll: i am up for it still, let me know and i wont cancel my campsite to go down with you all from Peterlee :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sara G said:


> leave u guys alone for a few days :roll: i am up for it still, let me know and i wont cancel my campsite to go down with you all from Peterlee :?


I will give this a couple of more days and see who is going but at the mo I think I will change the date


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

As it stands I am still up for it if we have the numbers.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> As it stands I am still up for it if we have the numbers.


Your'e only going for the fish & chips Rich


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

AAAH YES! Proper Fish & Chips.
You know me well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Due to the a numder of people who would like to come but cannot make this date I will rearange it for a better time sorry to any one who has been put out by this


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Bugger!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

ill be up there on Fri+Sat. arranged before i saw this event post 

i wont say no to those fresh F&C's


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Due to the a numder of people who would like to come but cannot make this date I will rearange it for a better time sorry to any one who has been put out by this


Fine by me... gives me some extra time to get my front wing repaired and also fit my new QS rear spats onto the car


----------

